# 14653 explanation



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Is this the sort of text they want on the 14653 streamline form ---

In 20** I moved from USA to live in the United Kingdom having married my husband a British Citizen on the ***. Since moving to the United Kingdom I have resided here permanently since ***.
Since moving from USA I have resided permanently in the UK. I have been employed in administration and accounts assistant roles by companies. I have not been self employed. 
My sole income has been from these employments.
My Financial situation is very basic in that I have a checking account with **Bank that my salary is being paid into and a savings account with the same bank that I utilize to save for bills such as Car Insurance. 
I have no income from USA sources or any assets in the USA.
Throughout this time I have paid all due taxes to the United Kingdom tax authorities through the Pay as you earn system. 
I was completely unaware that I was required to submit tax return to the IRS, considering I was a non resident and paying taxes to the United Kingdom and have not submitted a return since leaving USA as I was unaware that I needed to.
My husband being a UK citizen was also unaware of this requirement as he states that his understanding is that UK tax system is based on residency as opposed to citizenship and not aware that the USA system was different to advise me otherwise.
I have just become aware that I should of been submitting return despite owing nil tax and paying tax in the UK.
On researching how to submit tax returns I have became aware of the Streamline Offshore Procedure and respectfully request to submit my last 3 years as required under this procedure.
I am aware under this procedure of FBAR, foreign bank account reporting, but have not had balances anywhere near the required $10,000 to make these submissions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks fine to me. 

I think the US underestimates how "all pervasive" information about the US and its tax system is outside the US. 

What you've written should be just fine.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Just about to post the streamline procedure return with the last 3 years returns.

each years return has 1040, 2555ez, 8965 and schedule B.

Do I just attach a copy of the certification form 14653 for each year, ie 3 copies or does it need it attached to every form ?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd just put a copy with each year's return. A copy on each form really seems like overkill.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

